

Google; almost 50 functions & resources killed in 2011 - boyter
http://philbradley.typepad.com/phil_bradleys_weblog/2011/12/google-almost-50-functions-resources-killed-in-2011.html

======
Sodel
"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away." -Antoine de Saint-Exupery

I am fully convinced the same is true for companies. Shedding these opens
opportunities for new projects to prove themselves.

Though, if a bit of cliched grumbling can be forgiven, I'd argue that they
shut down the "useful search engine" project, too.

------
samdjohnson
Good. Some useful products were lost, but hopefully the remaining ones become
better than ever!

------
gcb
In other companies, they would wait years, put all of them in one bag, and
announce a layoff.

